# Meaning Of Shabad - Prem Patolā Tai Sėh Diṯā Dẖakaṇ Kū Paṯ Merī



## kgbang

Could anyone tell me meaning of this shabad.....

"prem patola teh sheh dita,
 dhakan kooh pat meri"


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: Could anyone tell me meaning of this shabad*



> ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੫ ॥
> 
> सलोक मः ५ ॥
> Salok mėhlā 5.
> Shalok, Fifth Mehl:
> ਸਲੋਕ ਪੰਜਵੀਂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹੀ।
> xxx
> 
> xxx


_Salok Guru Arjun Dev Ji_


> _
> _
> ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਟੋਲਾ ਤੈ ਸਹਿ ਦਿਤਾ ਢਕਣ ਕੂ ਪਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ॥
> 
> प्रेम पटोला तै सहि दिता ढकण कू पति मेरी ॥
> Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.
> O Husband Lord, You have given me the silk gown of Your Love to cover and protect my honor.
> ਤੂੰ, ਹੇ ਕੰਤ! ਮੇਰੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ-ਆਬਰੂ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਦਾ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਪੁਸ਼ਾਕਾ ਬਖਸ਼ਿਆ ਹੈ।
> ਪਟੋਲਾ = ਪੱਟ ਦਾ ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਟੋਲਾ = 'ਪ੍ਰੇਮ' ਦਾ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਤੈ ਸਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਖਸਮ ਨੇ।
> 
> ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਢਕ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੈਂ ਖਸਮ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ 'ਪਿਆਰ'-ਰੂਪ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ,


_You gave me the silky garment to cover myself and protect my honor_


> ਦਾਨਾ ਬੀਨਾ ਸਾਈ ਮੈਡਾ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਾਰ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ਤੇਰੀ ॥੧॥
> 
> दाना बीना साई मैडा नानक सार न जाणा तेरी ॥१॥
> Ḏānā bīnā sā▫ī maidā Nānak sār na jāṇā ṯerī. ||1||
> You are all-wise and all-knowing, O my Master; Guru Nanak: I have not appreciated Your value, Lord. ||1||
> ਤੂੰ ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਾਲਕ! ਸਿਆਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਪ੍ਰਬੀਨ ਹੈ। ਨਾਨਕ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਕਦਰ ਨੂੰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਣਦਾ।
> ਮੈਡਾ = ਮੇਰਾ। ਸਾਰ = ਕਦਰ ॥੧॥
> 
> ਤੂੰ ਮੇਰਾ ਖਸਮ (ਮੇਰੇ ਦਿਲ ਦੀ) ਜਾਣਨ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈਂ, ਪਰ, ਮੈਂ ਤੇਰੀ ਕਦਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਜਾਤੀ। ਨਾਨਕ (ਕਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ)! ॥੧॥


_Guru Nanak, my knowing lord, I have not appreciated you._


> *ESSENCE:  *In this sabad Guru ji liken the creator/God to be a knowing savior who provides us means to keep our honor while we may not show any appreciation.


Bhain hope this helps in your query,

Sat Sri Akal.

*PS:*  Try to read other sabads too before and after for learning.

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=520&g=1&h=1&r=1&t=1&p=1&k=1


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Could anyone tell me meaning of this shabad*

Misguided Sikhs sing this shabad when covering the SGGS with a new Rumallah....taking the misinterpretated distorted meaning superficially imposed..they think.."AH..we are covering up the SGGS with our new rumallah..."..we are helping the GURU to save his honour !!
After knowing the real and true meaning...i hope all sikhs will STOP thinking its about new rumallahs and Gurus Honour...its NOT.


----------



## Ishna

*Re: Meaning of Shabad - Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.*

Clearly it's advocating use of the hijab. 




 :akidd:


----------



## japjisahib04

*Re: Meaning of Shabad - Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.*

ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਟੋਲਾ ਤੈ ਸਹਿ ਦਿਤਾ ਢਕਣ ਕੂ ਪਤਿ ਮੇਰੀ ॥ 

प्रेम पटोला तै सहि दिता ढकण कू पति मेरी ॥ 
Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī. 
O Husband Lord, You have given me the silk gown of Your Love to cover and protect my honor. 
ਤੂੰ, ਹੇ ਕੰਤ! ਮੇਰੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ-ਆਬਰੂ ਬਚਾਉਣ ਲਈ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੀ ਪ੍ਰੀਤ ਦਾ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਪੁਸ਼ਾਕਾ ਬਖਸ਼ਿਆ ਹੈ। 
ਪਟੋਲਾ = ਪੱਟ ਦਾ ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਪਟੋਲਾ = 'ਪ੍ਰੇਮ' ਦਾ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਕੱਪੜਾ। ਤੈ ਸਹਿ = ਤੂੰ ਖਸਮ ਨੇ।

ਇੱਜ਼ਤ ਢਕ ਰੱਖਣ ਲਈ (ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੈਂ ਖਸਮ ਨੇ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਆਪਣਾ 'ਪਿਆਰ'-ਰੂਪ ਰੇਸ਼ਮੀ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ,

I have a different take on this sabd. 

By virtue of Guru Nanak Sahib’s spiritual wisdom, Guru Arjan Sahib says that the
Almighty God has bestowed on me the Divine Robe of Enlightenment, which has
provided me a great honour. God is my Master, Who also knows my inner feelings and
limitations, whereas I am unable to comprehend God’s countless virtues

Best regards
Mohinder Singh Sahni


----------



## kgbang

*Re: Could anyone tell me meaning of this shabad*

Thanks Ambarsaria veerji.

kgbang


----------



## kgbang

*Re: Meaning of Shabad - Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.*

Thank u sahni sir ji,
I hav understood the meaning.
On which occasion or 4 wht purpose this shabad is used?

Regards,
Kgbang


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Meaning of Shabad - Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.*



kgbang said:


> Thank u sahni sir ji,
> I hav understood the meaning.
> On which occasion or 4 wht purpose this shabad is used?
> 
> Regards,
> Kgbang



see my post.....earlier on this page...


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

*Re: Meaning of Shabad - Parem patolā ṯai sėh ḏiṯā dẖakaṇ kū paṯ merī.*



Ishna said:


> Clearly it's advocating use of the hijab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :akidd:



You are RIGHT...and i am NOT kidding...sometimes by "covering up" we actually REVEAL...japposatnamwaheguru:


----------



## kgbang

*Re: Could anyone tell me meaning of this shabad*



Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Misguided Sikhs sing this shabad when covering the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji with a new Rumallah....taking the misinterpretated distorted meaning superficially imposed..they think.."AH..we are covering up the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji with our new rumallah..."..we are helping the GURU to save his honour !!
> After knowing the real and true meaning...i hope all sikhs will STOP thinking its about new rumallahs and Gurus Honour...its NOT.



SSA Sir ji,

Here u hav mentioned where NOT to use.
I want to know where it IS USED.

Regards,
kgbang


----------



## Ishna

The gown is LOVE.  Use it always.  Easier said than done.  kaurhug


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh

Gurbani Shabads are NOT for "using"...they are for understanding and following. Gurbani is the mkv....using the right codec...opens it in all glory.....and all is revealed...but if one doesnt have the right codec...nothing happens....


----------

